# M20/A20 or A2/M2 ?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Following on from a recent route query...

What, in your opinion is the best/quickest route from the Dartford crossing to Dover....

Pete


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

peejay said:


> Following on from a recent route query...
> 
> What, in your opinion is the best/quickest route from the Dartford crossing to Dover....
> 
> Pete


Being from Gillingham, it had to be A2/M2 :lol: :lol:

Though i do have to say the services on the M20 are much better than the dump on the M2 (Farthing Corner/Medway Services)

.........But the M20 has to be the most boring motorway I have ever been on

Doug


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Difficult, it would depend on traffic and traffic news. Although we normally use M20, A20, the A2 route is certainly more interesting. Coming back it is always M20 for us as we call in at the Outlaws in Tonbridge.
Gerry


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Has to be the M20 for us,can't be doing with all the stop/starting on the A2/m2 lights etc, once you on the M20 thats it!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I already live by the A2 at Seasalter but I used to live the Medway towns and I always came down the M2-A2 but by the same token I use the Tunnel every time I go North so it works in reverse for me.
M2-M25-M11 A1(m)

Anyway the parking overnight is better this way as we have a Council (Canterbury) that has given us an Aires.


----------



## doug285 (Apr 30, 2008)

With the completion of the roadworks made necessary by the new terminal at Ebbsfleet there may not be too much in it timewise, but most of the truckers use the M20. This route can of course be a pain if the motorway around Ashford is being used as a parking lot because the French decide its time for yet another strike.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

After 25 years its still the M2/A2,tried using the M20 its just not as nice "run".

Gary


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We invariably stop over at the Canterbury Aire, have a meal and a drink in the City, and so over the last 2/3 years it's always been the M2/A2 on the way down, and the A20/M20 on the way back.

Jock.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I voted for the M20 but if 'Operation Stack' is on it would have to be the M2/A2

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Definitely the M20 (off the M26 from M25), except maybe if operation stack is in operation :roll: . Also better if using the tunnel - straight in!

As somebody said - the most boring road....

Our shortest route would be along the coast road - A27 / A259, but it's like a cart track once you get past Lewes, so it's quicker to go on the other 2 sides of the triangle!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*A2*

Depends on what is going on, cast my vote based on no Traffic.

Recently returned from France and the M20 Route had operation Stack being put into place. Traffic Jams were from M20 Tunnel to at least Heathrow.

If you are coming from Dartford, M20 is longer to Dover, easier if using Eurotunnel.

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorway*

Hi

I use the A2 - it is shorter amongst other things.

Always use the M20 for the channel tunnel though.

Russell


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We live near the Dartford TUnnel and have done both recently with little traffic on the road both times. Even though the A2 is shorter it is a longer drive. Dont know why So for me its M20 all the time (except when peration stack is on)

Sonja


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

I may have started this on another thread and to say the least its been amazing reading all your different posts. I thank you all for trying to help me but its going to be the Garmin to get me to Dover and I don,t care if its via the M1 .M20 M25 or M and M treets


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

:roll: Hi Don't know which is quickest but I always use the M20 it might be slightly longer (I travel from north essex) but I find the M20 a more pleasent (if there is such a thing on our roads) road than the M2 
the M2 is to bitty for me. The M20 has a reasonable service area, M20 can get a little busy around the Maidstone area but once clear of that it is generaly ok. 

Happy travelling

Richard ie swallow


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I leave it to the TMC traffic alert on the Garmin and it is 80% A2 and 20% M20 so far. Never been held up as a result, but the HGVs leaving Dover on the M20 don't half career up the first hill! 8O 

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------

